# Background suggestions



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I am looking for suggestions for adding a background to this little water color butterfly. I've attempted backgrounds before after masking and taping the sketch but never done a decent one after the painting is done. I can't decide which colors to use for this. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## CreativeCraig (Dec 6, 2021)

I'd google floral watercolors and look for a wash that looks like the rose or flower subject was in a garden and the background is out of focus. The background colors can be muted by using a wet in wet technique or really watery colors so that the yellows blues and greens you choose don't pop more than the subject. Put the colors on a test sheet and hold them up to the different parts of your painting to see which things go well next to each other.

It also wouldn't look bad with a nice sky in the background. Don't use a sunset or anything that would take away from your butterfly.


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

CreativeCraig said:


> I'd google floral watercolors and look for a wash that looks like the rose or flower subject was in a garden and the background is out of focus. The background colors can be muted by using a wet in wet technique or really watery colors so that the yellows blues and greens you choose don't pop more than the subject. Put the colors on a test sheet and hold them up to the different parts of your painting to see which things go well next to each other.
> 
> It also wouldn't look bad with a nice sky in the background. Don't use a sunset or anything that would take away from your butterfly.


Not sure if I can get around those tiny legs and antennae, unless maybe using my liquid masking pen. But I will definitely use those colors in a very light shade. Thank you.


----------

